
The Evolution of The New York Times Tech Stack - mikevm
https://stackshare.io/posts/evolution-of-new-york-times-tech-stack
======
mikevm
His definition of "serverless" seems to be broader than FaaS [1]:

> YB: So you're not saying that by 2019, everything should be on cloud
> functions?

> NR: I think almost nothing will be on cloud functions. I think cloud
> functions are a useful tool, but by no means a way to build meaningful
> applications.

> NR: I'm happy to be persuaded otherwise by someone, but I just don't see
> that as being a good way to build apps. At least unless there is lots of
> evolution and lots of tooling, and basically came to look like something
> quite different.

> NR: I would say, my advice, which everyone is free to ignore, is App Engine.
> I'd say look at App Engine first.

> YB: App Engine?

> NR: I'm not keen on function as a service. I think that's actually, I've
> quoted Deepak Singh, who's the product manager for the Elastic Container
> Service at AWS, where he said something like, "Lambda or cloud functions, in
> general, were like Perl." Like what Perl was back in the day. It's a great
> way to solve a particular problem, or glue stuff together. But again, not
> the way to build big apps.

[1] [https://stackshare.io/posts/evolution-of-new-york-times-
tech...](https://stackshare.io/posts/evolution-of-new-york-times-tech-
stack#serverless-future)

